# How to tell if T5 HO Bulb is broken



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

I just recently purchased a Tek Light 3ft 6 bulb fixture along with that many bulbs. However, with 2 of the bulbs i bought, there's this light sliding sound when i flip it over vertically, and when i plug it into the fixture, There are dark spots on the ends, while the other bulbs look solid. Overall it seems like these problem bulbs may be slightly dimmer.

Are these bulbs semi-broken? This is the first time i've had T5 HO bulbs. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


Kkau1


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Are they new or used? If they're used, they'll show some darkening at the ends. That's normal.

Most people recommend changing out the lights every 12 months or so. If they're used - how used? You might end up replacing them soon in any case.


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

what if they're brand new?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, sounds like the 2 bad bulbs were used, or at the very least manufacturing defects or damaged during shipping. My bulbs never made that sliding sound you describe and are equally bright from the date of installation. Anyway to return the bulbs and get a replacement from the seller/company?

-John N.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

The bulbs may not be bad. If the wiring is not secure, the bulbs will be dim at the ends. The Tek fixtures are wired in series, two bulbs per ballast, so that's why you have two "bad" bulbs. I experienced this when I was wiring up my T5HO retro kit. One of the ballast wires at an endcap wasn't making a secure connection, so that bulb was dim at the ends, while the other bulb burned perfectly (I use 1 ballast per bulb). When I fixed the contact point, all was well! Well burned bulbs as John N. mentioned will display a similar effect, although not to the same degree. I would recommend you either send it back, or open it up and correct the contact, which is probably located at one of four endcaps. Also, T5 bulbs last much longer than any other flourescent bulb with a life expectancy of 2 years, provided they aren't overdriven (Tek lights aren't overdriven).

Why don't you rotate your lights out and see if the issue persists. A sliding sound is not bulb related. T5 bulbs have no moving parts, unlike that little clinking/rattling noise you often hear in CF bulbs.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

re: clinking noise.

I picked up a T5 fixure for interior use. (Lowes is the first big box hardware store to carry such fixures.) All 4 tubes made a clinking noise when shook. It was like there was a small piece of free metal in the tube. They fired up fine though and haven't had issues for the three months I've used the fixture.

Don't really like the tubes since they are 3500K. Will replace them with 5000K or 6500K tubes when they get old. Lowes still doesn't carry decent T5 replacement tubes


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the resposes. 

Avalon: I tried switching out the order in my tek light moving the two bad bulbs to other outlets but still the same thing : (

ruki: ooh, I didn't know Lowes had T5 fixtures... I see some DIY projects in my future : D

I ordered my bulbs from drsfostersmith.com. When I e-mailed them about this they offered to send out replacement bulbs at no charge. I love the doctors : D

Thanks a bunch~
Kkau1


----------

